
Bootstrapping Technology For Eight Bucks a Day - jawngee
http://interfacelab.com/bootstrapping-technology-for-eight-bucks-a-day/
======
aditya
Love the price breakdown, jg!

I'd agree with everything except:

1) Basecamp -> Google Docs (I know you said this...)

2) Pivotal Tracker (honestly the worst UI I've ever seen) -> Lighthouse (or
Github Issues if you're really cheap)

3) Slicehost -> Linode (but I'm probably biased and I run Rails)

4) Probably not get a CDN up front.

5) Would add Balsamiq Mockups to the list of things to get - true gamechanger

~~~
jawngee
Thanks man.

The thing about Slicehost, and I just had this convo on #startups, is that
they can move you to metal when you get too big for your britches. Also,
Linode's biggest box is 2G, which is a serious upper limit.

I know you're a mac guy, but you should look at Axure for prototyping. It's
ill as all get out.

~~~
davidw
If you're targeting _cheap_ , then Linode is a better bet - you get more for
your money. There are plenty of options when you get bigger, but if you really
need to save, then deal with getting big when it happens, rather than spend
money on 64 bit pointers.

------
harpastum
A great idea while you're getting your site off the ground is to use Nearly
Free Speech [1] as your host. While it's not the best deal for a busy site, a
low-traffic site costs $1/GB transfer, with no bottom limit. I'd also suggest
using something like OddCMS [2] that serves static content, so you don't have
to spend money on a database.

Obviously, using these instead of Slicehost and MySQL (or similar
technologies) will restrict what you can do with your server, but when you're
really shooting for low price, they can't be beat. I've paid two cents (yes,
cents) for the last two weeks of hosting my software company's website [3]
(~500 views/day).

[1]<http://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>

[2]<http://www.oddcms.org>

[3]<http://www.tranquilapps.com/>

~~~
cjbos
I've used Surreal CMS for sites that don't really need a DB as well, it works
well, and the service I got when I had a issue was very good.

<http://surrealcms.com/>

------
chacha102
Being able to make a startup for really cheap is definitely good for younger
people who are just starting off in the world, as well as the business
industry.

I'd love to see a startup that combines all of this into one simple place.

~~~
lsc
really? see, I think having your DNS hosted separately from your other stuff
is _essential_ - so long as you control your dns and you have good backups,
you can always migrate to a new provider.

------
andr
Yeah, it's quite cheap. You just forgot rent, food, utilities (including a
broadband connection) and the depreciation costs of your laptop :)

~~~
ivankirigin
Indeed. I know very few people trying to bootstrap that think anything but
"payroll" matters for costs. The best cases are single people accustomed to
living cheaply from grad school & undergrad. Even in those cases, just making
ends meet will cost at least an order of magnitude more than any reasonable
hosting configuration.

If you are working on a side project with a legit job, than the cost of the
effort is in the noise for sure.

------
patio11
If you're not in an industry which requires nation-state level scaling, you
can get all of the above for close to eight bucks a month. While I wouldn't go
back to shared hosting (doesn't play well with Rails, which I migrated to in
year two), I did run my business on it for a year and change without major
incident.

~~~
corecirculator
can you pls give the (appx) breakdown similar to what's given in the article?
thanks in advance.

